# SAS AIM Directory



## uranage

Please holla at me.

AIM: outsidereap


----------



## BeNice

bikefreakchuck


----------



## mere phantom

merephantom


----------



## Nugan

KingofCardboard


----------



## Laura

...


----------



## juliet21

shinendarkness


----------



## Scrub-Zero

...


----------



## mranonhello

Nugan said:


> KingofCardboard


lol I enjoy your name mine is KingRaFOOL. :banana


----------



## workman

workman_02

add me or message me if you want to. I need some people to talk to!


----------



## SaPrAmPeBi

PookiMyDooki


----------



## LoneLioness

Purrfaction


----------



## Caedmon

frogamigo (ooh, who would have guessed?)


----------



## Environ

Environsnuggles


----------



## HiApeNest

HiApeNest


----------



## Null

De Wugga 

Message me... or don't. The choice is yours.


----------



## UltraShy

KarlJSchubert


----------



## Andre

mes en dare


----------



## bk

bksthename


----------



## Jackie

EvlPenguins1


----------



## xsunilx

Lets talk anytime

xxsunilxx


----------



## gluem

bendworm


----------



## Denialz

Denialz


----------



## SliverWizard

sliverwizard


----------



## B-Dog

Flogging Bryan

Fear not of my away message, Im lazy and forget its on sometimes.


----------



## Khyle785

not on too much anymore but my name is

kewandnotu


----------



## tkaye

TylrKaye -- just remind me where you got my screenname from!


----------



## porcelainfaery

pixieballerinaxx :b


----------



## Nyx

*poof*


----------



## Keikei

Pchan17


----------



## Fireflylight

anglhero


----------



## nitarose2

nitarose1983


----------



## Laura1539

Same as my name on here: Laura1539


----------



## Jess

jeslo44(@aol)


----------



## TheGMan

Objreason


----------



## Johnny_Genome

johnnygenome1


----------



## JeffreyCentex

JeffreyCentex

Y;all can talk anytime I'm on...


----------



## lauren

karma780


----------



## Heather200408

heathera8664

sorry if I'm really quiet...

yahoo too: heather200408


----------



## cfkingfish

Mine is "cfkingfish".


----------



## sigglesirk

...


----------



## Hopeless

PrawnConnery


----------



## littleolme

FricketteIsla


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

The Scrub Duck


----------



## GodsShyLilChild

mine is chantizal155 or europeiscool02 (someone please talk to me)!!! :banana <hehehe,thats so awesome!


----------



## hopeofheart

hopeofheart

I eat your heart out


----------



## conscious

aim --> pc3k

im all willing to chat at anytime.....if i dont answer i either forgot to put an away msg, my computer rebooted itself, or im watching tv and the im screen does not pop up in the screen. im not ignoring you.


----------



## vicente

My screenname is:
yanspace

PM me before you add me so I know you're from SAS


----------



## Derekgnr

Derekgnr


----------



## Dreamcatcher

SmudgeTigger


----------



## SunLite

Heywasupman


----------



## sesfan4life

add me in people. ^ ^ i will chat with anyone. azngurl200125


----------



## Lost_in_the_Ivy

My sn is RobDeHaan2 

(No thats not my actual person name)


----------



## kingoftheslimes

kingoftheslimes


----------



## Kallen(male)

grant47alpha

I need friends.
Anyone... Anyone...


----------



## bellicose

symbolicweapons said:


> I want girl friends


:lol

So umm is anyone here getting IMs? Should I bother posting mine?


----------



## bellicose

..


----------



## Haussx82

*22/m/college/TN looking for someone to talk w/ about anxiety*

Hello everybody!

I'm a 22 yr old guy going to Middle Tennessee State University looking for someone like me to talk to on a regular basis that also has social anxiety. I have a few good friends that I've tried to talk to in the past but unless you deal with it personally it can be hard to understand. I'm really an anxious person when I have to talk to people in pretty much any social setting or even other the phone... I used to be a successful computer salesmen for Gateway then the social anxiety hit when my store closed down and I was unable to practice dealing with anxiety on a daily basis. SA effects my quality of life and tho I've done alot of research and tried many things I believe having a mutual support partner would benefit myself and someone else. A little about me... I'm a Computer Information Systems major at MTSU and I'll be graduating soon (I sit in class with a constant fear that the teacher is going to call on me, so bad I cant focus on the lesson alot of times... not a good way to wrap up college). Other than the SA factor, I'm your usual college guy, I party, workout, play computer games, and I go to Panama City for spring break like every other college person lol. If your interested in having a good friend to talk to that shares the same problems you do, and making progress to rid social anxiety, please contact me! I'm super friendly and love to meet new people. Have a great day!

Thanks:

my AIM is "Haussx82"
and my email is "[email protected]"


----------



## Nyx

*poof*


----------



## jca

jenacad
18/f would like to talk to anyone


----------



## Sap82

sapagiono
i'm a 22/f, but if anyone-- boy or girl-- ever feels like talking, please feel free to IM at any time!


----------



## jedijeff

GrievousRevenge

19/m/central massachusetts. IM me anytime! Always looking for new friends.


----------



## gorbulas

Click the button below me. I am trying out a multi IM program, Miranda.


----------



## junsoeun

barch424


----------



## stillwaters

mccdebby88

(please someone, talk to me! )


----------



## kev

kev10293


----------



## Erinleigh

AIM: Angelbabyqt580

Feel free to send me an IM anytime--would love to chat.


----------



## daphf27

daphf76


----------



## opivy22

oivy341


----------



## Patrick79

offeyz


----------



## JayDee

Jadore6132

Love to hear from you!! Just make sure to say you're from here so I talk to you!!


----------



## mserychic

sleaterkittie17


----------



## UrbanMonkey

*ZeppoMarxxx*

Would love to chat with other college kids who also don't know what the hell to do with their life. 21/m


----------



## Heather200408

heathera8664

please chat wif me..I'll be nice..I promise!


----------



## dc1985

danrc1985


----------



## mystic2102

mystic2102


----------



## danielj

danielj8472

Feel free to add me. I'm always up for some talking when I'm online.


----------



## FallenStars220

fallenstars220

I'm always up for a chat!


----------



## QuietCoral

QuietCoral02


----------



## dax

datcide


----------



## laurafreak

Laura24622

im not the greatest conversationalist, but sometimes you can get me goin


----------



## ashwhatwhat

Same as on here, ashwhatwhat


----------



## idyncydnc

*Re: AIM people.*

idynkydnk


----------



## jeff222

dcjeff78
26/m, I'd love to talk to anyone. :b


----------



## SobreSpetsnaz

SobreSpetsnaz

Don't care if you're male or female, I won't be mean I promise!!


----------



## blooms1love

same one on here, blooms1love
IM me anytime if u just wanna talk, i dont really have any friends so i could always use someone to talk to


----------



## GhostDog212

KielyDimes. IM me whenever


----------



## Honeybear78

*Hello*

Hi feel free to Im me anytime. Im 26/F/Pa..love music and my pets. :cup 
screen name-beatlechic78
Hope to hear from you soon!!


----------



## floyd_bellsouth

floydbellsouth

Buzz me anytime, I would to get to know everyone better.

Jason


----------



## bowiefan

Icculus2k2. In No. VA area. 20/m


----------



## ibithmythongue

iworshiphobos - errm I've always had stupid screennames, kept this one. I'll speak to anyone. I *think*.


----------



## Steve215

legalizeit


----------



## Opeth

Dustin101585


----------



## Chaotic Clessy

AnimateMachina


----------



## Mehhalic

Muugenjin


----------



## rusalka

violette888


----------



## peace81

NWARN1217


----------



## Bon1

*aim*

Onlyone48858


----------



## Ghost

messiah3334


----------



## Cynthia Blue

cynthiabluenet 



I love dogs, agility, camping, sunshine, computers.


----------



## niko

..


----------



## luvtalaugh

UmTooNice


----------



## Jennie*

...


----------



## CuteLindsey86

CuteLindsey86..feel free to IM me anytime


----------



## eekmd

Mine is

shotgunn21403

I'm not all that exciting to talk to, but i'm always bored. So feel free to add me.


----------



## cloud2702

cloud2702 
...IMs welcome...


----------



## Tranquil

MustangxxGT

If anyone just wants to vent or whatever just give me an IM trust me I won't think it's weird, I would just enjoy the conversation no matter what you have to say.


----------



## gejj

:stu


----------



## zombiesatemyhappycells

bombthrainforest


----------



## Where the river goes

Tearingaway82


----------



## purerealm

GFJIGI


I like to discuss quirky things, like philosophy. but i'd like to have a discussion of any sort with anyone here regarding SA, or anything else. i'm fascinated by people and how they live their lives.


----------



## QuietCoral

Quietcoral

message me anytime. i need someone to talk to


----------



## malcman

Littlekn1fe


----------



## venison

Invader Zim! Ren and Stimpy! Wondershowzen! Spitefulness! Bitterness! Puppets! Stop-motion animation! Disturbing stuff. Reminiscing. And the intriguing nature of meat, on all its different levels.

These are some the things that constantly occupy my mind. Please IM me so we can discuss these important matters. Or anything else.

AIM: jovenison


----------



## Damsel

severe 16/f/nc if ne1 wants 2 IM mine is Damselfly89


----------



## Flanders

PhisGig...plus you get bonus points if you can guess what movie the name is derived from opcorn


----------



## rjridley

rjridley

I'm usually on during the day when I'm at work


----------



## itsmemaggi

boogityboo22

Yeah, I know... I've had it since I was 12, so sue me. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## shawn20k

shawn20k


----------



## anonymid

angularanonymid


----------



## Rowley

BLUCRUW18


----------



## VinceStone

ndestructx


----------



## Lucky22

*aim*

moirae22

Don't ask what it means!=)


----------



## pm5kbebop

PM5kbebop


----------



## SpesVitae

SpesVitae


----------



## Paul

WyllisCooperFan

*Warning label:* (required by law for the protection of the consumer)
When interfacing with it, be aware that this brain is not adapted to handle conversations centering on music, current TV or movies, football, celebrities, fashion, drugs, alcohol, parties, nor several other subjects people commonly expect to find pre-installed on a brain. Usage of said subjects may result in extended awkward silences. Much better luck is encountered when utilizing subjects such as sci-fi (notably Star Wars, Star Trek, MST3K), internet/computers (notably HTML, PHP, Linux), radio drama, baseball, philosophy (notably Kant), anthropology, science, writing (fiction), Vonnegut, photography, or the weather. Also note that this brain suffers from an inability to initiate a conversation. You agree not to hold the owner of the brain liable for any damage you may sustain from talking to it, including but not limited to damage caused by boredom or eye strain from reading small print.


----------



## LincolnAveFrogger

Gavagai said:


> WyllisCooperFan
> 
> *Warning label:* (required by law for the protection of the consumer)
> When interfacing with it, be aware that this brain is not adapted to handle conversations centering on music, current TV or movies, football, celebrities, fashion, drugs, alcohol, parties, nor several other subjects people commonly expect to find pre-installed on a brain. Usage of said subjects may result in extended awkward silences. Much better luck is encountered when utilizing subjects such as sci-fi (notably Star Wars, Star Trek, MST3K), internet/computers (notably HTML, PHP, Linux), radio drama, baseball, philosophy (notably Kant), anthropology, science, writing (fiction), Vonnegut, photography, or the weather. This brain does not communicate in leet speak and has a problematic tendency to quickly judge people who purposefully and systematically abuse language to save a few letters, as well as people who simply never learned how to write. Also note that this brain suffers from an inability to initiate a conversation. You agree not to hold the owner of the brain liable for any damage you may sustain from talking to it, including but not limited to damage caused by boredom or eye strain from reading small print.


:lol Great disclaimer, Gavagai. Sometimes I think life would be so much easier if everybody walked around with their very own warning label.


----------



## Lil_Libra

Briinabottle

Anyone feel free to IM me

HOWEVER if you enjoy R&B music, Rap Music, or Web design definately IM me, I'm looking for folks that I have something in common with besides SA


----------



## theturtle

*Re: AIM people.*



uranage said:


> Please holla at me.
> 
> AIM: outsidereap


i am uranage but with a new name: ksg

My new AIM is: kosoto13


----------



## xenopii

xenopii


----------



## karma police

....


----------



## ConfinedButterfly

GothamPhantom718

Holla folks, don't be shy!


----------



## TheDude04

Yaaaaaabuddy!

Without the exclamation mark of course


----------



## spb123

Cacapon19


----------



## deadlockedstoic

deadlockedstoic


----------



## rsv79

rsv79 if anyone wants to talk to someone


----------



## SpringViolet

JanesViolet

But I'm not there much


----------



## crowing_for_repair

nm, I just get freaked out that people will somehow, for some reason trace me back to here.


----------



## whatifitstaken

...


----------



## AliBaba

matthewj3

All of you fine people feel free to IM or email me. I'm always looking to chat with new people.

whatifitstaken - I live in Wisconsin too. I'm having a hard time handling the cold weather so far this year. Bring on the summer time.


----------



## lc28

Econole


----------



## sesfan4life

azngurl200125 add me and chat with me.


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att

hawkeyematthew


----------



## Jae Millz

BLGoz


----------



## Blink

jnb8802


----------



## F-Bomb

Frank83....you can see I'm very creative 

drop me an IM, I'm not on too much though.


----------



## nerdie

...


----------



## bittersweet85j

*.*


----------



## Lmmental

urbandoogie1


----------



## archaic

IveLostMyMuffins


----------



## zombiesatemyhappycells

bombthrainforest


----------



## Redox

driftchild


----------



## GTI79

|
|
|
V


----------



## Gerard

.


----------



## pumpkin81

musicviln


----------



## bookworm

I haven't spoken to a new person or had a new friend for over a year. And last year I only made one partial new friend who I don't see anymore because I transferred schools. I would love to have a new person to talk to online who actually is like me...introverted, reflective, shy. But anyway...yeah...my AIM is pinkfanatik75.


----------



## Sasha

sashaboucher

=)


----------



## TheTrickster

Themrscoots

some very interesting names here.


----------



## Demerzel

...


----------



## lando_griffin

hey. I'm a guy/19 I guess I'm looking for a girl around my age to chat, not really for a relationship or anything but just because when else am I going to talk to a girl, doesn't happen all that much..

AIM: geej86
Email: gees99001(AT)yahoo.com


----------



## WhyMe888

.....


----------



## weatherman

Da33BEarS


----------



## binx005

I'm 18 and a male, but i will talk to anyone.
s/n= zalamander005


----------



## bubblepop15

I'll be happy to chat!

Lens Scope @ AIM

16.male.ny


----------



## Supalady05

Supalady05


----------



## LoneWolf667

placeofskulls3


----------



## keem

:hide


----------



## lando_griffin

I'm 19/guy. i'd love to talk to anyone


----------



## saint liebowitz

Aim:Saint Liebowitz

Would like to talk to people around where I live, Arizona, Montana, Northern California and Namibia. But totally up for talking to anyone.

How many people here just want to receive an IM but never will probly send one themselves? (At least initially, like you might reply..)


----------



## fallenstar

nocturrne


----------



## Traci

traci mcder
17/F

If anyone wants to talk. :um


----------



## sad118

blackmaxima117

24/M


----------



## GreyCloud

i added everyone but no one is ever on! lol.

btw quick question. when i add someone, does that someone see that i added him/her? like does my sn appear on their buddy list?


----------



## weatherman

No, the other person doesn't know that you added them. You aren't on my buddy list and I would have had no idea you added me had you not said so.


----------



## Kristen930

kristen930

25/f (anyone is cool to chat with though)

feel free to IM me for a chat! :yes


----------



## Amara05

LetsHugItOut105

21/f

Willing to chat with anyone.


----------



## roswell

hmm.. i'm seriously considering using aim. so many people here use it. not sure how often i'd be on though...

i'll post my s/n if i decide to.


----------



## Lil Miss Fire

mine is ruinedpuzzle2001

feel free to message me anytime


----------



## Johnni_

johnniafx
feel free to get in touch


----------



## laura024

tragicxshexwrote :]


----------



## parker

my AIM is glasscamel. if youre somewhere around my age then message me. bonus points if you can tell me where the name came from.


----------



## quiet_one

mine is pisces girl0308
feel free to IM me anytime


----------



## Ktgurl

no one is every online!


----------



## tonsofun

Mine is acemcgee222 i'm lazy with away messages so if i don't respond i'm not ignoring you, i'm probably just not there.


----------



## Guest

davegold07


----------



## Chameleon

If you are from around NC and are around 21 feel free to message me any time. Screen name is MythrilGecko.


----------



## Chrysalii

*One of the few things where my name isn't Chrysalii*

WebTv Classic 
Willing to talk, but most likely won't because I don't have much to say or SA, or something. Maybe I'm hiding under a chair or something. :hide 
well then


----------



## Reverie

Sweet Firebird19

I'm pretty talkative, but I listen, too.


----------



## Restless Mind

wakeskate86


----------



## Keikei

Pchan17 
I'm always up for chatting, especially for any fellow insomniacs out there. =^.^=


----------



## Guest

Scott Bluff20,

I'm not much of a social person, but I like the oppurtunity to talk to different people.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

leblaith

feel free to say hi whenever


----------



## cfkingfish

cfkingfish - I am on alot.


----------



## justagirl04

nmuwildkittie

yes...mm...hmm..someone im me, most likely I'm bored out of my mind!


----------



## numbsmiles

dot dot dot.


----------



## sh0x

deleted


----------



## Steven G.

AIM - srgames. Feel free to aim me, I'm lonely.

-updated-


----------



## Blue Oval

Keikei said:


> Pchan17
> I'm always up for chatting, especially for any fellow insomniacs out there. =^.^=


hey our names are kinda the same, mines Pong17

im on a lot too


----------



## tastetheradio

tastestheradio

if i'm home, i'm within the vicinity of my computer screen, and i almost always respond when a message window pops up.


----------



## alternativesong

*re: AIM people.*

deleted...my bad


----------



## Johnny1234

*re: AIM people.*

Mine is Mean968 (dont worry im not really mean, its an old sn :lol )

Im on a lot.


----------



## Invisible13 (fake email)

*re: AIM people.*

Hey I'm on aim.. ohshiiiiiiit (that's 7 i's)


----------



## LoneLioness

*re: AIM people.*

PM me for it I don't want my SN public.


----------



## rigooro

*re: AIM people.*

rorozco791

Message me.. Especially if youre in the southern cali area!


----------



## bubblepop15

*re: AIM people.*

bhf90

i'm 16 love to chat


----------



## TheShadowAtNight

*re: AIM people.*

...


----------



## racketgirlx

*re: AIM people.*

racketgirlx here, same as my name on the boards.


----------



## blackshadow

*re: AIM people.*

JoeyBlacwood


----------



## BJ

.


----------



## Transcend

*re: AIM people.*

rain2fire


----------



## yojez

*re: AIM people.*

yojez


----------



## Mr_nobody

*re: AIM people.*

StealthyBob06 (Despite what the sn suggests, no my name is not Bob)

I haven't been on there in a long time but if anyone is willing to talk then I guess I could start logging on again. I'll talk to just about anybody although I'd prefer to talk to people in my area. So feel free to add me if you're in southeast Michigan (or anywhere, actually).


----------



## porcelainfaery

*re: AIM people.*

pixieballerinaxx 

please feel free to IM me, looking for ppl to talk to!


----------



## TokyoJ

PimpinSnailz! Feel free to add me.... I don't have any friends on there.


----------



## Nihlanth

*re: AIM people.*

Luke Voidwalker is my sn, I'm way too bored.


----------



## Qolselanu

Squall2ad on AIM


----------



## Naitzmic

Naitzmic


----------



## terrific81

18/Male............briann8199


----------



## boonel

I would like more aim friends: ynkk77


----------



## Brax

Belladonaaconite

Always looking for someone to chat up and connect with. One condition though: No chat speak. None. No. Can't stand it.


----------



## Fireflylight

*re: AIM people.*

anglhero

looking for ppl to talk to..


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

My AIM is..... ThisTimeThisYear


----------



## srschirm

*re: AIM people.*

GTNCAA

I don't have a computer at home, but I'll be at my bro's some this weekend, so I'll be on some. Hope to talk to some of you! :yes


----------



## mindy88

........


----------



## Speak Easy

*re: AIM people.*

PM me for my AIM sn!


----------



## jtb3485

In case I haven't posted in here yet, my name is *anxiousjase*


----------



## wormywyrm

Mine is wormywyrm


----------



## TorLin

AsianTeebone
30 / m / California

i don't post much here on the forums.


----------



## Trish

Mine is ssstrishsss


----------



## cassieh

cassiehhh


----------



## Aquamarine

*re: AIM people.*

AquamarineNC318


----------



## will666

tenebria88


----------



## Gabriellabos

*re: AIM people.*

I'm taking my screen name down, sorry, but I have too many idots IMing me asking for 3-some's and ****. If you really wanna talk PM me and MAYBE I'll give ya my screen name.

Have a great day!


----------



## Telharsic

*re: AIM people.*

Alstewart79


----------



## Hex

*re: AIM people.*

I'm Gorruf on aim.
23m from Minnesota, feel free to send a message whenever!


----------



## trekster

*re: AIM people.*

Aim: Foxhoundunits
20 Male CA

Feel free to message me.


----------



## Arkturus

*Re: AIM people.*

arkturus777


----------



## mexicutioner

*Re: AIM people.*

Muugenjin

19 - Male - Pennsylvania

Don't be shy to message me, I'm available frequently.


----------



## NotThisAgain

*Re: AIM people.*

NoooNotThisAgain

it kinda feels like I gotta sell myself here

IM me and it will be the best AIM conversation of your life, i'm serious, no kidding, guaranteed,

or if not at least you will kill a couple of minutes if your bored


----------



## Moonlite7189

*Re: AIM people.*

:lol


----------



## Caution

*Re: AIM people.*

Cautionwurm

I'll talk to ANYONE about SA or anything else. I'm always up for a conversation about anything.

Boy, I sound desperate. >_>


----------



## deist78

*Re: AIM people.*

funkyceli47


----------



## Zarklus

*Re: AIM people.*

safsrt


----------



## Broshious

*Re: AIM people.*

Broshious. Almost always on.


----------



## smiles

*Re: AIM people.*

...


----------



## ardrum

*Re: AIM people.*

aim: adamhoef


----------



## minimized

*Re: AIM people.*

starastaroth

...yeah.


----------



## smiles

*Re: AIM people.*

...


----------



## srschirm

*Re: AIM people.*

GTNCAA.

Hit me up.


----------



## missem

*Re: AIM people.*

jayberry317

I'm on a lot, so if anyone ever wants to talk, feel free to IM me.


----------



## HoboQueen

*Re: AIM people.*

chouchoupet


----------



## spb123

*Re: AIM people.*

coldspider27


----------



## Aero

*Re: AIM people.*

aerosmithhead
im me whenever you want


----------



## mcx

*Re: AIM people.*

I'm up for chatting, when I'm on. mrmanj215


----------



## Cleary

*Re: AIM people.*

--

Feel free to send me an IM. I'm not online much though. just let me know you're from SAS


----------



## jas498

*Re: AIM people.*

congosquirrel  always open to talk about anything. muah.


----------



## WhatsThePoint

*Re: AIM people.*

Always up for chatting on AIM, AIM name is in my profile!


----------



## gs8778

*Re: AIM people.*

*


----------



## Zarrix

*Re: AIM people.*

Zarrix27


----------



## CandySays

*Re: AIM people.*

yeahhh I bet


----------



## Mr. Orange

*Re: AIM people.*

...


----------



## tednugent2007

*Re: AIM people.*

My nickname on AIM is: NoelGallagher2k

Feel free to msg me anytime. I'm bored


----------



## spinal97

*Re: AIM people.*

spinal99

My usual one was taken. Feel free to IM me. I want to start talking to people again.


----------



## chrisforrest

*Re: AIM people.*

aim: redraskol

talk to meeee


----------



## yardsale

*Re: AIM people.*

jewishphysicist

i have to be up all night someone please talk to me!!


----------



## Deano

*Re: AIM people.*

STfromCanada


----------



## dax

*Re: AIM people.*

datcide


----------



## Honeybear78

*Re: AIM people.*

Hey Send me an IM! 
beatlechic78
I'd be happy to hear from you. (((BIG HUGS)))
Love and Light


----------



## alex5544

*Re: AIM people.*

deleted


----------



## KlonopinG

*Re: AIM people.*

Klonopin G


----------



## estelle85

*Re: AIM people.*

I just got aim

[email protected]


----------



## dax

*Re: AIM people.*



estelle85 said:


> I just got aim
> 
> [email protected]


what is your name on there?


----------



## ANCIENT

*Re: AIM people.*

...


----------



## forever_dreamer

*Re: AIM people.*

I think I'll leave my SN private. If anyone's interested just PM me. Let me know you're from SAS though.


----------



## nu shoez

*Re: AIM people.*

whitney72387


----------



## hellothere19

*Re: AIM people.*

ihavebigears29

gimme an im


----------



## Coward

*Re: AIM people.*

OURS IS THE MOON

If prompted, the password is "Doomed Community"


----------



## ANCIENT

*Re: AIM people.*

...........


----------



## ardrum

*Re: AIM people.*

adamhoef


----------



## TorLin

*Re: AIM people.*

t0rl1n

T zero R L one N


----------



## mardy423

*Re: AIM people.*

my AIM is Ironnewbie

I'd love to chat with someone else who has SA.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

*Re: AIM people.*

Kinda like torlin's lol

xb0td3v

X B zero D three V 

just say ur from SAS or something, otherwise I'll get confused.


----------



## TorLin

*Re: AIM people.*



XxArmyofOnexX said:


> Kinda like torlin's lol
> 
> xb0td3v
> 
> X B zero D three V
> 
> just say ur from SAS or something, otherwise I'll get confused.


added.... u not on ?


----------



## Conquistador

*Re: AIM people.*

buried alive424


----------



## Faded Lines

*Re: AIM people.*

For anyone who is having trouble with school (ie: overwhelmed) I am in the same boat and would love to talk about it. Don't be afraid to IM me!

marc0nisradio


----------



## TheZeppelin

*Re: AIM people.*

Almostask8er14, doubt I'll get a message from anyone. But there it is. I'm on all the time.


----------



## Noca

*Re: AIM people.*

My long awaited aim is...... Noca86

:sas :eyes :b


----------



## Eilicea

*Re: AIM people.*

boundtoforever


----------



## kat122

*Re: AIM people.*

MissLissxxxx

=]]


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

*Re: AIM people.*



torlin said:


> added.... u not on ?


Should be working now lol. (switched IM clients)

Feel free to IM me whenever everyone. Just say your from SAS.


----------



## Illini_Pride

*Re: AIM people.*

My AIM screen name is rosedymphna.


----------



## Sam M.

*Re: AIM people.*

If anyone is interested it's evilashholt

Please PM me here to tell me to get on, since I rarely have my AIM on, unless i'm expecting someone.

s/m


----------



## kat122

*Re: AIM people.*

MissLissxxxx

I.M me anytime, I'm always up to talk =]


----------



## Conkerz

*Re: AIM people.*

Cfaler2002 is my AIM name. I am on quite a bit and usually ready to chat it up.


----------



## luminary_pustule

*Re: AIM people.*

.


----------



## kat122

*Re: AIM people.*

Misslissxxxx =]


----------



## Sabreth

*Re: AIM people.*

AIM: Sabreth.

Message me any time. I'm always on and I promise I won't e-bite.


----------



## alex5544

*Re: AIM people.*

deleted


----------



## leonard22

*Re: AIM people.*

Mine is Ken Greek =)


----------



## RUFB2327

*Re: AIM people.*

WW2327

give me an im anytime...im up at school so im on a lot


----------



## midnightslumber

*Love to chat*

Looking for people to chat with, preferably people around my age, 25 female from Ohio.

AIM sn: brenna1699


----------



## Roger-Kun

rogerkun296

IM me anytime I'm on, don't really care who just need someone to talk to.


----------



## MsShyKenz

No


----------



## NYR22

IM me. I'm bored.

SKYBS.


----------



## gilberto

ManokManok is my AIM. im a real boring person and i suck at starting conversations =(


----------



## SloopjohnB

strokerlaceace, AIM me whenever


----------



## StPatrick317

Hi, My name on AIM is *PhilPatrick317*.

ANyways, I'm a good listener so if your looking to get something off your chest I can listen. Really Im a good listener!


----------



## Coyote

Mitchman on aim.

I'm frequently bored and could really use more people to talk to these days. Please tell me where you got the name when you Im me  Because I seem to get a lot of people these days who think I'm Mitchell Musso.

I am not.
Sorry to disappoint. Heh.


----------



## WhaDaHeo

SumClumsyGuy


----------



## LavenderRose

EvaLee2600 - I'd love to have someone to talk to. Feel free to IM me any time


----------



## utopian_grrl

foxyfauxy


----------



## marenubium87

same as my username here. I'd love to chat.


----------



## BodySurfer1988

papercutrob lol


----------



## Whimsical Thought

Ask for it if you want it.


----------



## thatdoggirl

Hey. I joined the site a few months back I think but today I felt like browsing around. Haven't posted much yet but anyway, my aim is lunamermaideyes


----------



## hyacinth_dragon

Deleted, ask if you want it.


----------



## Yanie82

Yanie82
I'm too scared to add anyone, what if I suck :hide. So feel free to add me.


----------



## bowen87

Mike87ekiM Add me talk to me!


----------



## Iced Soul

If I'm online and for some reason you want to talk, it's AdrieCm.


----------



## laura024

loruhhnell


----------



## JenJen

*jen20peru*

just pls let me know you are from SAS thanks


----------



## jim695

I use Yahoo IM, Skype, AIM, Windows Messenger ( MSN ), and ICQ and if anyone is interested I will gladly share my contact info with anyone in a private message. 
~~~ Jim :boogie


----------



## cynthjl924

lalindacyndi924 i just joined this forum. mostly to make friends who have SA, so ya hit me up anytime.


----------



## jackyardbackoff

I'm a lurker, but if anyone needs a chat my sn is: jackyardbackoff
Feel free to say Hi


----------



## Bredwh

Bredwh


----------



## TorLin

t0rl1n


----------



## hearts24

sweets90919


----------



## centrigal06

If you're around my age (29) and need someone to talk to I'm LB441.


----------



## UltraShy

You can find me on AIM as KarlJSchubert


----------



## hyacinth_dragon

ask me


----------



## Rune

Removed since people are harassing me. PM me if you want to message me on AIM.


----------



## raestan92

RaeStan92 Ill chat with anyone generally close to my age


----------



## TorLin

t0rl1n 
T(zero)RL(one)N


----------



## Brice

socialphobia89

...Original, I know. But add me if you wanna talk about anything at all.


----------



## MissDeadly

CaitlinIsIcky


----------



## Anonymous2366

Anonymous236666


----------



## TorLin

ive chatted with a few people already, but after awhile they logged off
what the deal-io?


----------



## Paul

TorLin said:


> ive chatted with a few people already, but after awhile they logged off
> what the deal-io?


I may be going out on a limb here, but it's possible they may have social anxiety disorder. It's a disorder which causes people to experience severe discomfort while socializing, and triggers avoidance behaviors such as logging off. More info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_anxiety


----------



## TorLin

Hoth said:


> I may be going out on a limb here, but it's possible they may have social anxiety disorder. It's a disorder which causes people to experience severe discomfort while socializing, and triggers avoidance behaviors such as logging off. More info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_anxiety


cool. lol


----------



## John19

*jojolo989*

I'm looking to make new friends so feel free to chat anytime.


----------



## Zeddicus

Zeddicus32


----------



## Freiheit

niepytaj666


----------



## beyondbettyjean

juicysparkles

Always looking for new friends. Feel free to IM me ^_^


----------



## radiohead

I'm probably afraid I would post my screen name and somebody that likes to punk people that have problems would message me or something........haha, yea, I am that weird.......I've had one incident like that happen before so i must have been traumatized by it. 

But I am a 22(almost 23) year old guy, sort of normal(not really) but I really enjoy talking to everyone here about SA, other problems, listening, etc.......or just talking to get out of a funk. Sports, psychology, computers, games, music, whatever......I don't mind actually talking about life and who we are and stuff, haha, doesn't have to just be about pure SA related problems, which I still like to discuss because it's helpful.

I would prefer someone send me a PM though......honestly I am asking anyone really that is interested in chatting(because I always am) that can relate to me to throw me a message on private messages and I would enjoy talking, listening, gaming, whatever. I am just a poon and posted my SN in this other forum before.......and it had catastophic results, haha. But as you can see I am a quick typist and pretty personable.....online with people I have some clue as to who there are.  I will cry if I have no private messages about AIM'ing tomorrow! haha, seriously though......


----------



## Glen

soltzer 

:sus


----------



## rockst4r

ixinefarious

fake it till ya make it.


----------



## LavenderRose

EvaLee2600 - I'd love to talk with you


----------



## Tall Steph

Send a PM, please.

I'm up at weird hours and it gets lonely. And I have serious anxiety issues about initiating IMs so... Good luck with that.


----------



## irvanm87

indoxsmokez

im me to chat!


----------



## Just Joe 123

I haven't posted here in awhile, but could use some friends, as I have none really. I'm up to talk about anything. Please PM me if you want to chat, and I'll gladly give my SN.


----------



## BrittneyNicole

ItsInTheBlood94


----------



## OhNoTaylor

Ohnoetaylor


----------



## jfk1116

if you want to talk pm me first. later


----------



## TorLin

mere phantom said:


> It could be many things, they got sleepy, their friends came over, internet disconnected. Or perhaps they just didnt think they had much in common. I've talked to lots of people on here, sometimes people dont have much in common, but I've tried to be open and talk to whoever wants to talk on here or needs someone to listen.


i know mere. i was just saying. lol.


----------



## azbc82

azbc82


----------



## hiimnotcool

fizaithinrlrd

im literally always on so to anyone who gets bored at ridiculous hours-i'm here.


----------



## Shannon

edited off for privacy


----------



## joggle

Sure, why not.

*your junes*


----------



## endtroducing

cassette onfire

im on a lot these days, but no one to talk to. open to chat whenever =)


----------



## jollybeans

Honeychantel17-hit me up.:boogie


----------



## aster

online right now... PM me if you wanna chat on AIM.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon

I am Courtney9879


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

New account, other one had a problem, similiar name to old one tho.

xbotdev

I'm on most of the time...


----------



## Jurexic5

im down to chat today, pretty boooored on my day off... just click the running yellow guy on the left, go ahead!


----------



## nuncie

*aim...nunciesweetie*

hey everyone..if anyone wants to talk my aim is nunciesweetie..im always bored and open to talk to anyone about SA or watever lol


----------



## Arachne

AIM: Nodzeh


Add meee.


----------



## colliver19

Hey guys.

I'm new to this site but if anyone would like to talk my AIM is colliver55. Add me. 

John


----------



## just

AIM= eightindeed


----------



## Horloge

xtrmedante


----------



## Witan

Witan00

Let me know you're from here when you IM me.


----------



## butterfly0439

mine is the same as my username. 

butterfly0439


----------



## lauramarie

mine is smelllybean


----------



## TorLin

i think some people needs to change your password i sometimes get spam IM from you.


----------



## nightrain

nightrainx


----------



## N3XT2NON3

ItsAllReal18

if you IM me, let me know you came from this site so i know, ok?


----------



## Darkjackwolf

mystcfeek666


----------



## OverAnalyzer2989

mines yummycherrypie89...it sounds sexual, but its not meant to be...I SWEAR!


----------



## meh

mine is userfriendly910
I'm on aim all the time so if anyone needs to chat about anything at all hit me up. =)


----------



## superhappyfunchica

peacemelody03 

let me know ur from this site if u IM


----------



## ericastooge

stoogefreaky


----------



## Katielynn

hvnswtng4us


----------



## 50y634n

mortalCylon

Just please lemme know you're from here.


----------



## Positive

I'm willing to talk. Just pM me. =) And we can swap aim.

I'm a guy, in my mids.. Which MIDS, well you decide.


----------



## SoclAnxty

Variance89

Oh yeah, I'll be going to bed in a couple of minutes, but will most likely be on most of the day tomorrow.

Just to add a bit about myself, as you can see <----- I'm 20, I live in CA and I'm Hispanic.


----------



## Zombygrl

Iamyournirvana


----------



## IcoRules

ArdussiLyon


----------



## rockst4r

ixinefarious


----------



## Glen

soltzer


----------



## a pete townshend windmill

"welp my bad"

without the quotes


----------



## Happ2beme

Happ2beme


----------



## restless

.....


----------



## illlaymedown

kiradietrich

I tried to get illlaymedown but it's the first site I've been on that that was taken...also ever other thing I tried was taken and I got tired of it :/ So yeah!


----------



## Aspirine

AIM=Seaoflonging

Hit me up!


----------



## duskyy

kl037


----------



## justiss282

justiss282


----------



## TorLin

t0rl1n 
zero and one


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

xbotdev

im on most of the time, just say ur from SAS


----------



## superhappyfunchica

hmm i think i got a message from u on my phone? lol idk i emptied inbox. 

funny sig! ;P


----------



## HTF

machineo15


----------



## mindy88

...


----------



## Fuu45

Kuntakinta05 Am new to the site so hit me up anytime looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Dov

mines dnd980
I wont be on this week for finals (ok i may be on but im going to do my best to not be online) but other than that im typically on i'll add im 20 since i have that hidden


----------



## Pen_is_mightier

This may be a stupid question, but does this work? I mean do any of you speak to each other on AIM? I was thinking of posting mine, but I wasn't sure if this, you know, actually worked.


----------



## earplosion

teacapn

i have like no life so i'm usually on


----------



## path0gen

m0ntereyzach

I have to warn people, though, I tend to come across as a little condescending online. I also have a bad time candy-coating things and my blunt honesty is sometimes more than people are wanting to hear. All of that considered, though, I have no filters, so I'm usually willing to talk about anything. Kudos if you're a guy and able to hold my attention for longer than five minutes. Everyone on my friends list is female...I wonder what that says about me. :blank


----------



## Pen_is_mightier

All right then. I'll give this a whirl, seeing as I don't really have anyone to talk to, and would like to. So here's my AIM:

ed209robo

I'm online pretty much every night so feel free to IM me.


----------



## Fuu45

Am always up for talking about anything my AIM is 

Kuntakinta05


----------



## Rin-kage

navykitty87

would be really great to have some new people to talk to : ) hope to hear from whoever. I'm on in the evenings usually.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous

Thinking I should use AIM more often, I dont remember the last time I had a good online conversation with someone new.


----------



## Rin-kage

Pen_is_mightier said:


> This may be a stupid question, but does this work? I mean do any of you speak to each other on AIM? I was thinking of posting mine, but I wasn't sure if this, you know, actually worked.


yeah I was totally thinking the same thing, like people I'm sure are totally willing to put their aim info out there...but how many of us are actually taking the initiative to contact each other?
oh well :/


----------



## Positive

I'd love to talk to females and understand them since I barely have any female friends. More so, I just want to have their POV sometimes.


----------



## AHolivier

I just got myself a screen name: wisteria2010
I don't have a preference on who I want on my buddy list - I just want to talk!


----------



## Patron on a ship of fools

I'm "LikeGuilt" on AIM. It comes from the same song as my username here: "Like guilt, perseverance is a useless tool, just a patron on a ship of fools."


----------



## TheLurkingGirl

Mine's the same as my screename here. I'm on mostly in the evening and sometimes late into the night - I'm a bit of an insomniac.


----------



## Miwo

my aim is miwo84, or just click the icon in my profile
I'm usually on in the evenings if anyone wants to chat


----------



## stoney7713

wouldn't mind chatting with some of you sometime, I'm almost always online, always working on computers or on my mobile.... stoney7713


----------



## gilberto

i have a SN *manokmanok*, but im really bad at convos online and offline =( .


----------



## Derekgnr

I don't get on aim much and I'm not much of a talker but..Derekgnr


----------



## superhappyfunchica

peacemelody03


----------



## Dov

ill put the same thing I put when I posted the msn 
I don't have the guts to add anyone yea I realize like everything else its very irrational especially when the people wrote to add them sort of a response to the above post but im on allot the only thing is this semester im not in America so im on at messed up times 
dnd980


----------



## chibimarukochan

[email protected] I think?


----------



## ardrum

I'd be willing to chat.

adamhoef


----------



## dubtongue

^ i'm chatting with you lol 

add me too!
ayocaseymimi

<3namaste


----------



## ninjew

GreenWinnebago
or something
Green Winnebago, maybe? can there be spaces?


----------



## Qolselanu

PM me for my AIM.


----------



## thaswasup

noendsnoskinz 

hit me up :b


----------



## amwsb

screwsandbolts72

had the name since i was 13. i'm on a good amount hit me up


----------



## ninjew

greenwinnebago


----------



## Melinda

PM me for my aim. I am online quite a bit and would love some new people to chat with


----------



## CWe

[email protected]
if anyone wants to chat.


----------



## Calistenia

aullie621 someone talk to meee


----------



## SB13

Beatlesnicole


----------



## FaintOfHearts

TriangleEdge


----------



## cellador

cellador0021


----------



## mjr05004

orangeperpper1 - im always up for chatting!


----------



## Holladayz

Bored so here we go! slnitrious213


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

recipe1111


----------



## GLGfromCBL

My AIM: Lvngded68

Happy to hear from anyone out there...


----------



## JTS4549

falconOFxfire


----------



## whisperingwind

I'm new here but my AIM is Amym1240.


----------



## QuietSoul

ShiryuDragonX52X


----------



## gilberto

chickenofkfc is my AIM


----------



## live_rose

*I need people to talk with both serious and sarcasm*

My Aim SN is: Lonerav


----------



## cblack

fieldsofgold96 > Feel free to add me!


----------



## zeptron

xpresszo
feel free to contact me- it's probably best if you're under 21 or so, though.


----------



## saosin80

boybrushedredxx....always up for talking to someone!


----------



## Iamjohn

Tatoheadjohn. Please feel free to add me.


----------



## victorygin

owlswantyoursoul is my sn


----------



## Xephere

lordxephere is my AIM screen name. Feel free to add and message me anytime!


----------



## not sure

FriedTaterz10

feel free to add / msg whenever


----------



## FireSoks

ArcticRubies

feel free to drop a note


----------



## Clumsy

xxoreo23

Send me a message whenever, if you want.


----------



## STL

urgecrazy1

Always up for chatting with someone...


----------



## Tall Steph

xLiebeImmer


I seriously need people to talk to.


----------



## Mimical

FreakSlider

A bit odd (made it some years ago) but always willing to talk


----------



## Chooch

sportsfreak493

Hit me up I'd really like to have someone to share stories/offer advice with..


----------



## sherrylee

gr8romances20


----------



## bluem00n33

Someone talk to me I'm bored....
tnespor9826


----------



## ak2218

morbidscar69 feel free to IM me anytime


----------



## Miss T

PM me for my AIM s/n


----------



## beatlesgirl

adelineeleanor  Please tell me you're from here )


----------



## Freiheit

olka091891

Free to talk whenever.


----------



## Josephus

I just downloaded AIM. Here's my username:

josephht8777


----------



## Kittia

My AIM SN is kittia87

Anyone, please feel free to msg me. 

I'm usually bored/lonely... I could really use some people to talk to.


----------



## udontknowme

my username is wiefermj
feel free to add me and message me


----------



## Harpuia

mavtechus

But you would have to PM me to tell me you added me. Otherwise, you won't see me on.


----------



## ardrum

Is it wrong to post again? I'm borrrred. Anyone and everyone is welcome to chat with me.

adamhoef


----------



## rockyraccoon

I just made an account:

breakfromshell

Identify yourself from SAS please, thanks.


----------



## JackSparrow

Hi, if anyone wants to chat, add me: gyrfalcon740


----------



## Greg415

jt4155s

Just made an account. Feel free to add me


----------



## whopper

AIM: servotro

let's chat?


----------



## ABetterTomorrow

.


----------



## Implicate

Nikki
24
Female
Ohio

AIM:
ConceitedTurnip


----------



## Merely

Hello
Miranda
26 years old
Ohio
​AIM
Mirmurs​Hope to hear from someone.


----------



## gilberto

d


----------



## brokenandlonely

my aim is krtcobainrocks Anyone is free to add me, just let me know you are from SAS and also what your username is so I know who I'm talking to.


----------



## Breathing Sludge

slashbitzsky

Add me and I'll chat just about anything with you <3


----------



## frillylove

My sn is theplanisphere.


----------



## izuhbelluh

izzybee248


----------



## LeftyFretz

liveordieNYHC


----------



## fuggitman

fuuuuggit

add me for immature or serious conversation. i'm useless for anything in between though.


----------



## imt

indamynd


----------



## Aphexfan

Aim is aphexfan
Anyone is free to add me :b


----------



## Chelllliiee

AIM: chellsbellsxo

If you ever need someone to talk to or are just looking for a new friend, add me and we can chat!  I've never had anyone I could relate to, so I'd love to make some fellow friends with S.A.D.


----------



## brokenandlonely

If anyone wants or needs someone to talk to they can add me on AIM. My SN is krtcobainrocks as it also listed on my profile.


----------



## QuietSoul

ShiryuDragonX52X

Looking for a few people to talk to.


----------



## diamondheart89

diamondheart420

Please let me know you're from SAS.


----------



## selfinflicted

--


----------



## Perkins

Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## DreamyDove

Azuradove9


----------



## nbtxdude

Mine is in my profile...


----------



## VidaDuerme

basicalternative

Having someone to chat with would be lovely.


----------



## dielikeshatteredjewels

dynamitePacifist

:] feel free to add me, just tell me where you are from or I'll freak out!


----------



## jbel1021

AIM: jhnybmsc

I can't believe I even put my AIM here for everyone to see, haha. Anyway, I'm usually on at night and would love to chat with anybody and meet some new interesting people without any drama. There is too much drama with my real friends. Hope to hear from you!


----------



## path0gen

PM me for mine. No offense but please be of similar age.


----------



## DreamForever

Feel free to message me for my messenger addresses.


----------



## comfort

Sascomfort


----------



## slushie87

Alluringly plush - I'm usually always on. =]


Not to be rude or anything..but I'm not really comfortable chatting with those that are so severe that they are trapped in an unreasonably bitter and hopeless mental state..I've had enough run ins.


----------



## Rest or Real?

**** it. dxmdma24. pester me or whatev.


----------



## mezzoforte

omfghentai


----------



## Jynkiez

If you need someone to talk to just msg me for mine


----------



## imt

indamynd


----------



## PaysageDHiver

FarnswortHeat

Chatting with someone from here would be nice. Feel free to message me.


----------



## thegeekinthepink

in my profile. I'm on all the time


----------



## meganmila

GSlovelush


----------



## mere phantom

merephantom

Feel free to add me, I don't have anyone to really talk to anymore


----------



## mike285

If anyone wants to chat, feel free to message me for mine.


----------



## Veritastar

peppermintmagic


----------



## AwkrdNaptural

So I'm definitely open to chatting about SA online. We can share our triumphs and frustrations or give each other advice. Or we can just talk about whatever. I'm very friendly so don't be afraid. I'm too afraid myself to actually contact someone but if you contact me I'll answer.Just PM me for my SN. I hope this works.


----------



## Cerrada

AIM: RestelessDreamer


----------



## JenN2791

JenFD714


----------



## Escape Artist

whoagrue


----------



## frillylove

ThePlanisphere.


----------



## Kitsongirl

kitsongirlvfk


----------



## CaptainRoommate

ninermike4


----------



## Warpedsanity

Brothajj06
I'm usually on most of the time, feel free to msg me any time. Could use some online friends


----------



## Teko

xthaarkitekx


----------



## freakitty

paclarito


----------



## rawfulz

rawfulz953


----------



## itsjustin

You can PM me and I will give you my AIM/MSN screen name if anyone wants to chat.


----------



## shana

shana2712 , I think


----------



## Daft

eightbitdimwit

I'm usually lurking while trying to get stuff done.


----------



## OTESFU

What a mistake I made making this post. 

Please, everyone, be careful with who you talk with on here.

There are predators. Stay safe.


----------



## Kissadilla

Kissadilla182


----------



## Gbx34

adam21343245


----------



## marenubium87

Reposting - I can't believe it's been three years. Anyway, same as my screen name here. Feel free to IM me.

Edit - sometimes I go out and forget to sign off; don't take it personally. I would love to chat when I am actually around.


----------



## slimswavy

dannylion08 hit me upppp


----------



## Warpedsanity

brothajj06

From the Charleston, WV area if your close by or just want to chat feel free to add me!


----------



## Pkfast

thatsobjace

I'm Jason, I would like to converse with others.


----------



## pbandjam

nodashes54

Add me people...but be warned I am pretty awesome  j/k lol


----------



## fetisha

star30389


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

h3yitsjames 

Feel free to add me, as long as your not a creeper


----------



## NINtastic

AIM: besideulntime (i in "in" is a lower case L)

Philly suburbs here.


----------



## pkore1015

pkore1015


----------



## selfinflicted

selfinflicted1987


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss

gnikder


----------



## Jamovik

dermersus


----------



## SunshineSam218

Update:

My AIM username is: SunshineSam218


----------



## owls

[email protected] do it do it


----------



## Cerrada

ladyadreepants is the name


----------



## SvanThorXx

Svanthorirsson


----------



## kaltak

Phirto

Just joined


----------



## microbopeep

strangerinchi


----------



## SunshineSam218

...


----------



## Cmasch

Cdm_1992


----------



## kageri

I am horrible at one on one conversations and I tend to just talk about my pets but if you want to try it my aim sham885. Sham is not taken from any dictionary definition of the word.


----------



## owls

my aim screen name is [email protected]
message me, i'm friendly! 
lets be friends


----------



## BAH

Welp, might as well delete this thread now


----------



## Whatev

R.I.P.

Thanks for the memories.


----------

